# Cracking the hard-boiled egg



## PFM (Apr 28, 2017)

As we know eggs are indeed incredible protein sources. Hard boiled eggs are extremely durable in lunch boxes, lunch bags and on the front seat of your car. One drawback can be that damned egg holding on to its shell. After trying several cooking methods here is what I came up with.

Buy your eggs and allow them to rest at least 1 week in the frig. I buy 2-3 24 packs of 'organic' eggs at Costco every 2 weeks and always use the oldest package to hard boil.

Set the seasoned eggs out and allow them to acclimate to room temperature. 

Bring a large (5qt +) pot to boil with 1/2 cup baking soda. All you need is enough water to cover the eggs, but enough surface area as to not create 'stacking'. The deep pot is best as the soda speckles your stove top but wipes right up easily. 

Carefully lower the room temperature eggs into the boiling soda water and boil for 12 minutes.

Remove immediately and refrigerate overnight before peeling. 

I have had no issues storing the eggs up to 7 days in the frig. I have transported the hard boiled eggs in my hot motorcycle saddlebags for 10 hours and being warm they are a little hard going down but no stomach issues.

PFM


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 28, 2017)

What is the purpose of the baking soda? I haven't heard of that.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 28, 2017)

I heard salt.. tried it and it did help


----------



## PFM (Apr 29, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> What is the purpose of the baking soda? I haven't heard of that.



I can only speculate soda (or salt) penetrates the shell and assists in breaking down the membrane attaching the shell to the white.


----------



## PFM (Apr 29, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> I heard salt.. tried it and it did help



I tried salt, it works but baking soda works better.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 29, 2017)

Usually the age alone will make it easy. Works for me.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 29, 2017)

Fact: most countries don't refrigerate eggs.  So don't get weird about leaving them out a bit to get to room temp!


----------



## therealkozmo (Apr 29, 2017)

PFM said:


> I tried salt, it works but baking soda works better.


And the Baking soda helps you lift more. Salt doesn't have the same effect


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 29, 2017)

therealkozmo said:


> And the Baking soda helps you lift more. Salt doesn't have the same effect



oh shit! baking soda it is! lol


----------



## stonetag (Apr 29, 2017)

Spongy said:


> Fact: most countries don't refrigerate eggs.  So don't get weird about leaving them out a bit to get to room temp!



Ate them right out from under a chickens ass, and to the pan without any worries. Older eggs peel better when boiled, hands down.


----------



## Beefcake (Apr 29, 2017)

Baking soda and peel while warm, not hot


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 29, 2017)

they smell like the inside of pobs ass..I like chopping greens up with bacon and rice..Then I mix my eggs in the bitch ..bundy eggs


----------



## Headboss (Apr 30, 2017)

Drink the eggs whole,  uncooked, excellent protein. Saw it in a movie once


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 30, 2017)

Headboss said:


> Drink the eggs whole,  uncooked, excellent protein. Saw it in a movie once


I saw a movie once that showed a guy die of salmonella. I'll pass on drinking raw eggs these days.


----------



## Helix (Apr 30, 2017)

Raw eggs are worthless for protein. Avidin needs to be broke down by heat to be bio available. Even if its just pasteurizing quick like.


----------



## captncrunchyslams (May 1, 2017)

I worked in a restaurant for a while and used to peel like 40 hard boiled eggs at a time. Just boil them, crack them, dump them in some cold water and let them soak for a few, then start peeling.


----------

